# Colour Forms



## melliquor (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anybody know if CF will be released here?  Last year, Selfridges released Novel Twist but not all of it.  Will we be getting the pigments?  I am really only interested in those and one of the powders.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 22, 2008)

We will get Colour Forms here in August. Like Heatherette there will be just two counters in Germany that will get the whole collection.
I don't know if that helps you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but maybe you can see a parallel to Heatherette in the UK?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2008)

i HOPE it does! i hate it when they dont put a collection online and make it a store exclusive, i wanted a few bits from novel twist but there was no way i was gonna travel all the way to london just to get some


----------



## theend (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope it's at the Manchester Selfridges. I am dying for this collection.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for this being available here and going online. I also would really, really like those pigments! I fancied the powders until I saw them - the colours are as I expected but I particularly dislike the geometric shapes which look a bit dated and cheap in my opinion.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 24, 2008)

*****


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 24, 2008)

If it is only at one of the London stores, i know that Selfridges do mail order, i ordered a wallet from them before for my bf, it's like 3.95 p&p and you just have to ring up and ask for the relevant dept! Not sure about the situation if it's Harrods, Harvey Nichols etc


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 26, 2008)

When I ordered my Heatherette stuff from Selfridges, the delivery charge was £5.50. However, they might have been a bit muddled as they told me my order would arrive in 3-4 days but it turned up the next day via a courier service. Maybe £3.95 is for standard delivery?


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jun 27, 2008)

I really hope we get this, I want a LOT from this collection, esp. the pigments!

x


----------



## melliquor (Jun 27, 2008)

I am thinking of just doing a CP for this... I can't be bothered with waiting for us to get it.  Last year... they only had the palettes and blushes... none of the beauty powders, lippies, or blushes.  They might not even get the pigments.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I am thinking of just doing a CP for this... I can't be bothered with waiting for us to get it. Last year... they only had the palettes and blushes... none of the beauty powders, lippies, or blushes. They might not even get the pigments._

 
As I said before just two counters will get the whole collections. The others will get the brushes and the palettes.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 27, 2008)

they like to make things difficult don't they mac... just because we're a smaller country doesn't mean EVERYBODY who wants stuff from these exclusive collections lives within a reasonable distance of for example a selfridges counter (heatherette). its so ridiculous, just two counters? pftttt. i'm guessing it will be selfridges, i wonder if they'll have a rubbish event like the heatherette one... i'm an angry woman tonight haha


----------



## melliquor (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_As I said before just two counters will get the whole collections. The others will get the brushes and the palettes._

 
Sorry but I think you are referring to Germany.  Unfortunately, UK is always different.  Last year, we didn't get the whole collection and only got it in Selfridges.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Sorry but I think you are referring to Germany.  Unfortunately, UK is always different.  Last year, we didn't get the whole collection and only got it in Selfridges._

 
Yep. Sorry if that doesn't help you!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Yep. Sorry if that doesn't help you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wish we were getting it in more counters like you guys.  Sometimes, I get so frustrated w/ MAC in the UK.  It seems like everybody else gets the collections sooner than us.  

I might just order the pigments from US.  I will get them cheaper anyways.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been getting my knickers in a knot worrying about missing out on Colour Forms, so I've now arranged a CP with a lovely Specktra lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm desperate to get my hands on Royal Flush and Circa Plum and the warm eyes palette, so they'll be coming my way once they're released in the US. I'm maybe interested in more pigments, a brush set and a lipstick, but I'll hold off for those and maybe pick up some other bits and pieces if they do become available online here.


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

I am having my mom order it for me.  I am getting all 6 pigments... nothing else.  Mac is seriously pissing me off!!!  I think it is time to take a break from it for awhile.  This is supposed to fun and not stress you out.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 10, 2008)

I e-mailed MAC a couple of days ago to ask where/when Colour Forms would be released and got as vague an answer as I had expected ...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC Customer Services* 
_Colour forms is due to  be launched in August, It is going to be a
limited distribution range and we have not yet been advised as to
whether this will be available online or   a confirmation to date._


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, this information has been pending for a while.  Hopefully I will get some more info at my training next week.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 10, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing any news!


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 10, 2008)

*****


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 10, 2008)

I think I want a couple of pigments, but I'll only get them if they go up on the website.


----------

